# What ya know about it? Any racers in here?



## Treeman587 (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is my ATV. It hauls ass, my truck hauls the chainsaws.

The second photo is me wreckin it last summer during the ATVA nationals NC


----------



## Schultzz (Feb 19, 2007)

*Vinson 500*

I have a Vinson 500 manual that I use in the woodyard and in the woods. It has tremendous torque and even with aggressive mudders will do 55mph. In the woods it rules. Does wheelies in the grass without tryin.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 19, 2007)

When I was a kid back in the 70's, I rode all the best bikes, then I got old and it was 20 years since I rode a race bike (1990), my buddy let me out on a racing quad (they didn't even have those back in the day), it was wild, just like a dirt bike.
I can't even imagine what it's like now. My kid ain't getting one! (see second picture above)


----------



## Treeman587 (Feb 20, 2007)

You just gotta learn your limits.......Then keep pushing them


----------



## l2edneck (Feb 20, 2007)

love em!!!!!!!

True story:

My brother that got me doin tree work climbed for twenty some years never a broken bone(Nasty hairy stuff usually that other people woudnt do).

Goes out n buys all the kids him and wife quads,3rd week there ridin at a popular spot.Some idiot goin the wrong way slams him head on.(said tried to avoid but both turned into each other at like 40mph).Breaks both wrists.New shiny pins to boot.

No tree work for 3 1/2 weeks.Sold the quads next week.

Just goes to show that doesn't take a tree to put ya down,Just the toys that come with the Money.... :camera:


----------



## AKChopper (Feb 20, 2007)

My '71 lowrider!


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 21, 2007)

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=32019 Need to post to this thread too!

I ride two wheelers, just got a new CRF450R and 150R for my daughter. I'll be hitting a few hare scrambles with my 250X and a hopefully a couple motocross races this year. 
Heading down to Croom in a couple weeks to get back into shape!


----------



## Paul61 (Feb 25, 2007)

Good lookin bike Todd, too much red though!

Here's my 450R, if ya look real close, you can see the Plano Honda name on the seat back!

Oh, kid's bikes (KTM) pictured too.

 

Paul



View attachment 45871


View attachment 45872


----------

